# New Texture slider - what uses have you found?



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 25, 2019)

We've had the Texture slider for a few weeks now, I've found it useful on a whole range of situations but especially liked the changes it made to the elephant skin (sort of gives it - texture!)

I wondered what photos others have found it especially helpful for, perhaps you'd like to share a pic to illustrate!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2019)

It works quite well on the moon.

Without Texture:





With Texture:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 25, 2019)

I use it on almost every image.


----------



## SaraLH (Jun 25, 2019)

I too have been loving it and using it quite frequently. Read a couple of helpful articles and realized it's incredibly useful. Works very well in landscapes.


----------



## PaulBosselait (Jul 2, 2019)

SarahLH, what articles have you read that you found helpful? I have used it a few times, but I haven't seen any benefits for it.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 2, 2019)

I tend to use it on most every shot. I'll start by using it globally, with small amounts; eg slider of 15-30.
For landscapes, I then use it with the adjustment brush to highlight special subjects.
I also use it on the faces of people, but in a negative mode. The intensity generally depends on the age of the subject.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a new Z7 with 47mp.  I submitted 4 (cropped) photos to Adobe Stock  Two were rejected by Adobe stock as too noisy.  I don't know what their criteria for noise is or if Texture" had any contribution to their rejection.   
Over all, I see only a few instances where Texture improves the image and these are in some landscapes.


----------



## romeo.john (Jul 3, 2019)

I have always used the clarity slider, I like the 'bite' it gives the pics, but some times it's a bit too aggressive, now with the Texture slider the results ar much more subtle, I like it.


----------



## SaraLH (Jul 3, 2019)

PaulBosselait said:


> SarahLH, what articles have you read that you found helpful? I have used it a few times, but I haven't seen any benefits for it.


Hi Paul, sorry it took so long... but here are the articles I found helpful:
Julieanne Kost's Blog
Direct from the Adobe ACR Team
Especially in the second article I appreciated the section entitled "Texture vs Clarity"


----------



## Dave Noble (Jul 3, 2019)

I have been using the Texture slider on almost every RAW image I choose for finalization. In particular, landscapes, animals and close-ups/macros of flowers and plants benefit immensely from the details that come out with this slider. The Clarity slider tends to become too "edgy" too quickly, and can rapidly appear artificial.

In sum, a great addition to Lightroom.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 4, 2019)

I also use it on every file.  It auto applies at import via Default Develop Settings as a start point. I mostly shoot wildlife so it works well with that. I have not applied a negative amount for portraits, etc. 

My first question at this site was about the Detail slider in the Detail panel. I had read that between 0 -50 it worked as halo suppression. From  50 -100 it corrected deconvolution but you lost halo suppression. I ran it pretty high to squeeze out more detail. Since Texture I have been able to lower it. I also decreased Capture sharpening.  A new balance for all of those adjustments.  

I had hoped for something like that as competitors were ramping up the pressure with a similar adjustment.  I love it.

I found this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6TMlwYTZd8


----------



## davidedric (Jul 5, 2019)

Recently, we were in India and had the great fortune to see a black panther (melanistic leopard).  (There are though to be only five or six in the whole of India).  Anyway, the animal appears black, but that blackness overlies the usual leopard markings.  As Kipling wrote about Bagheera  ‘inky black all over, but with the panther markings showing up in certain lights like the pattern of watered silk.’ 
So that was the challenge, and I think that Texture was a big help:
Dave


----------



## clee01l (Jul 5, 2019)

davidedric said:


> So that was the challenge, and I think that Texture was a big help:


Could you post a version without texture and what % texture did  you use on the photo above?


----------



## davidedric (Jul 6, 2019)

I applied around 60% texture via a radial filter. Here is the same image without texture applied. The effect is subtle, and I think that is what's needed.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 6, 2019)

Since most of my shooting is wildlife I have Texture apply at 30% during import. Also Clarity and Dehaze at 20%. Gives the files a nice snap to start off with.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 6, 2019)

davidedric said:


> I applied around 60% texture via a radial filter. Here is the same image without texture applied. The effect is subtle, and I think that is what's needed.
> 
> View attachment 12736


A great example.  You should keep both of these to demonstrate the subtle effects of "Texture"


----------



## govindvkumar (Jul 7, 2019)

It is a must have option. Helps to make the subject stand out in the frame


----------

